# Kann man Rift antesten?



## Dragaron (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit Rift für ein paar Tage anzuspielen?
Hatte mir bis dato immer alle Spiele (AION, AOC, WAR, etc) direkt gekauft und nach 2 Woche die Lust verloren. Würde mir Rift aber gerne mal ansehen.

mfg


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (25. Februar 2011)

Dragaron schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es eine Möglichkeit Rift für ein paar Tage anzuspielen?
> Hatte mir bis dato immer alle Spiele (AION, AOC, WAR, etc) direkt gekauft und nach 2 Woche die Lust verloren. Würde mir Rift aber gerne mal ansehen.
> ...



Gute Frage würde ich auch gerne machen , hab leider die beta verpeilt irgendwie


----------



## Kooki (25. Februar 2011)

Wenn euch das PVP in War gefallen hat = Rift PvP
Wenn euch das Questen in WoW gefallen hat = Rift Quests
Wenn euch die Instanzen in Hdro gefallen haben = Rift Instanzen

Ob ichs mir am 3ten kaufe? ich weiss es nicht =(...iwie schaff ich meine Freunde nicht zu überzeugen Rift anzutesten ''g''


----------



## Saji (25. Februar 2011)

Ich denke mal es wird wie so oft in der ersten Zeit nur über spezielle Keys in den Retail-Verpackungen möglich sein. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung, genau wissen wir es erst nach dem Headstart.


----------



## Error2000 (25. Februar 2011)

Du kannst dir HIER das Spiel unverbindlich vorbestellen. Dadurch erhältst du per Mail einen Headstart-Code und kannst bis 4.3 kostenlos spielen.
Die Vorbestellung ist unverbindlich. Wenn dir das Spiel also nicht gefällt, musst du es nicht abholen. Die Vorbestellung verfällt am 12.3 automatisch ohne Kosten.

EDIT: Einen RIFT-Account kannst du dir hier erstellen: https://session.trio...F26915F839AE80B

Den Client kannst du dir hier downloaden: http://www.riftgame....start/index.php

Wir sehen uns Ingame


----------



## Kooki (25. Februar 2011)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Du kannst dir HIER das Spiel unverbindlich vorbestellen. Dadurch erhältst du per Mail einen Headstart-Code und kannst bis 4.3 kostenlos spielen.
> Die Vorbestellung ist unverbindlich. Wenn dir das Spiel also nicht gefällt, musst du es nicht abholen. Die Vorbestellung verfällt am 12.3 automatisch ohne Kosten.
> 
> EDIT: Einen RIFT-Account kannst du dir hier erstellen: https://session.trio...F26915F839AE80B
> ...



o.O danke..das ist ja mal geil...das heisst bis zum 3.3 kann ich nun zocken?^^


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (25. Februar 2011)

Oh das ja sehr fett danke Hoffe das klappt 


Das ja nice danke für den tipp  Könnte dich Drücken aber no Homo


----------



## Saji (25. Februar 2011)

Kooki schrieb:


> o.O danke..das ist ja mal geil...das heisst bis zum 3.3 kann ich nun zocken?^^



Hat das schon jemand versucht? Würde mich echt interessieren! :3 Klingt nach einer tollen Möglichkeit vorab schon mal ins Spiel zu gucken.


----------



## Kooki (25. Februar 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Hat das schon jemand versucht? Würde mich echt interessieren! :3 Klingt nach einer tollen Möglichkeit vorab schon mal ins Spiel zu gucken.



Naja bin noch auf de Arbeit..aber ich konnte jedenfals den Key zu meinem Beta Acc hinzufügen =D...sieht stark danach aus =D


----------



## Saji (25. Februar 2011)

Kooki schrieb:


> Naja bin noch auf de Arbeit..aber ich konnte jedenfals den Key zu meinem Beta Acc hinzufügen =D...sieht stark danach aus =D



Oi oi oi ^^ Sieht nach einem sehr schicken Wochenende für mich aus!


----------



## Kooki (25. Februar 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Oi oi oi ^^ Sieht nach einem sehr schicken Wochenende für mich aus!



Wem sagst du das...jetzt ärgerts mich noch mehr das ich ausgerechnet dieses Wochenende den Nothelferkurs mache ( notwendig für die Autoprüfung in der Schweiz)

-.-


----------



## Saji (25. Februar 2011)

Kooki schrieb:


> Wem sagst du das...jetzt ärgerts mich noch mehr das ich ausgerechnet dieses Wochenende den Nothelferkurs mache ( notwendig für die Autoprüfung in der Schweiz)
> 
> -.-



Nicht nur in der Schweiz. ^^ In Deutschland ganz genau so. Bin jetzt übrigens dem weißen Kaninchen gefolgt und es scheint wirklich zu gehen! Account steht, Code von Saturn wurde akzeptiert und Client lädt. c.O Ich bin überrascht das es so reibungslos abläuft.

Oder um es mit den Worten eines Tennisspielers zu sagen, der mal für einen Internetprovider Werbung machte: "Ich bin drin, das war ja einfach!". =D


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (25. Februar 2011)

Das klappt alles !  Man bekommt den Code dann account erstellen clint runterladen. Dann 8 GB download machen Spielen 

 bin gerade am Download machen grml.

Den Code den man bekommt vond er Saturn E-mail. dann im Account eingeben läuft !


----------



## Error2000 (25. Februar 2011)

Klar läufts.
Ich verzapfn ja schließlich keinen Schwachfug.


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Februar 2011)

Hehe, jetzt weiß ich wie sie zu ihren 1 Mio Accounts kommen


----------



## Saji (25. Februar 2011)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Klar läufts.
> Ich verzapfn ja schließlich keinen Schwachfug.



Das wollte ich dir auch gar nicht unterstellen. Nur wird man mit der Zeit immer vorsichtiger was solche "freudigen Nachrichten" betrifft. Ich sage nur 4 Jahre WoW spielen. *g* Viel versprochen, wenig gehalten - viel gesprochen, nichts gesagt.


----------



## Error2000 (25. Februar 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Nur wird man mit der Zeit immer vorsichtiger was solche "freudigen Nachrichten" betrifft.



Das kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Besser einmal *zu* vorsichtig sein, als eine unangenehme Überraschung zu erleben weil man nicht aufgepasst hat.


----------



## teroa (25. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hehe, jetzt weiß ich wie sie zu ihren 1 Mio Accounts kommen



jup weils ebend schwachmaten gibt die so nen rotz posten und die läden bescheißen..
die läden sollten die ip filtern und den leuten trotzdem ne rechnung schicken ...


----------



## AemJaY (25. Februar 2011)

Kooki schrieb:


> Wem sagst du das...jetzt ärgerts mich noch mehr das ich ausgerechnet dieses Wochenende den Nothelferkurs mache ( notwendig für die Autoprüfung in der Schweiz)
> 
> -.-




@kooki: Sry wenn ich das sage, aber mach den Nothelfer bringt dir mehr als das ganze weekend Rift zu spielen, vor allem für deine Zukunft im echten Leben


----------



## Progamer13332 (25. Februar 2011)

sauber geht ohne probs, auch wenn das nicht die feine art war, immerhin legt saturn einem das ganze zurück obwohl mans nie abholt aber naja ^^


----------



## Dragaron (25. Februar 2011)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> sauber geht ohne probs, auch wenn das nicht die feine art war, immerhin legt saturn einem das ganze zurück obwohl mans nie abholt aber naja ^^



Nunja, wenn das Spiel so gut ist, wie alle sagen holt man es ja ab 

Hab mal einen Account erstellt und bin auf Code aktivieren gegangen. Jetzt steht da _2/25/2011 Swiriling Rune Card._ Ist das richtig?
Nunja einloggen und Spiele laden funktioniert auf jeden Fall. Dauert allerdings noch 4 Stunden.


----------



## Firun (25. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hehe, jetzt weiß ich wie sie zu ihren 1 Mio Accounts kommen




Ich wollte es nicht beschreien , aber wie ich das gelesen habe musste ich einfach lachen, made my day


----------



## Error2000 (25. Februar 2011)

teroa schrieb:


> jup weils ebend schwachmaten gibt die so nen rotz posten und die läden bescheißen..
> die läden sollten die ip filtern und den leuten trotzdem ne rechnung schicken ...



Wenn diese Aktion zum Nachteil von Saturn wäre, dann hätte die so eine Kampagne erst garnicht gerstartet.
Denkst du wirklich die sind so naiv und überlegen sich das nicht vorher?
Die haben eigene Leute die sich nur um solche Aktionen kümmern, und im Vorhinein sämtliche Szenarien durchrechnen um keine Verluste zu machen.
Zumal die technischen Anti-Leecher-Methoden extrem einfach zu realisieren wären, aber ich denke auf diese wurde absichtlich verzichtet.

Mit der Aktion gibt Saturn einem die Möglichkeit ein Produkt vor dem Kauf auszutesten. Wenns einem gefällt spricht ja schließlich nichts dagegen, sich seine Vorbestellung auch abzuholen.
Wenns einem das Spiel nicht gefällt, dann gibts auch keinen Grund es zu kaufen, nur weil man eine Vorbestellung getätigt hat.

Auch TRION würde solche "Headstart"-Aktionen nicht machen, wenn es für das Unternehmen Verluste bedeuten könnte.


----------



## Saji (25. Februar 2011)

teroa schrieb:


> jup weils ebend schwachmaten gibt die so nen rotz posten und die läden bescheißen..
> die läden sollten die ip filtern und den leuten trotzdem ne rechnung schicken ...



Wäre als Gegenmaßnahme bei einer *unverbindlichen* Reservierung etwas arg übertrieben, zumal diese Reservierung eh am 12.3. verfällt.

So far...


----------



## Sharon (25. Februar 2011)

Welches Maxlevel gibt es eigentlich bei Rift?? Finde dazu nichts.

Mfg

Sharon


----------



## Akanor (25. Februar 2011)

Sharon schrieb:


> Welches Maxlevel gibt es eigentlich bei Rift?? Finde dazu nichts.
> 
> Mfg
> 
> Sharon



50, glaube ich.


----------



## Chillers (25. Februar 2011)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Klar läufts.



Merci !


----------



## Ashky (25. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß, es passt nicht hier rein. Aber ich will auch nicht unbedingt nen neuen Thread aufmachen.. Wenn ich die Vorbesteller Version nehme, erhalte ich dann nachträglich das Spiel "fürs Regal"? Oder bleibts "Digital".

Danke schonmal

LG


----------



## Yaralin (25. Februar 2011)

Kommt drauf an.. ich hab es bestellt incl. HEadStart, kann zocken, und bekomme die Tage auch meine CE nach hause geliefert


----------



## Ashky (25. Februar 2011)

Yaralin schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an.. ich hab es bestellt incl. HEadStart, kann zocken, und bekomme die Tage auch meine CE nach hause geliefert



Najoa wenn ich auf meinen Beta Account gehe, steht ja da, dass ich es "Vorbestellen" kann und was für Vorteile ich erhalte. Allerdings ist keine Information über das erhalten der Verpackung enthalten. Hmmmm.. Ansonsten werd ich bis zum 3. warten. Oder gibts noch eine andere Möglichkeit. Amazon maybe?


----------



## Piti49 (25. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hehe, jetzt weiß ich wie sie zu ihren 1 Mio Accounts kommen





Aber dir ist auch klar das es 1 Mio Accounts sind oder? Nicht Vorbesteller, Spieler oder Headstarter?
Die Accounts gibt es einfach so ohne irgendwas. Und viele haben sich schon vor Monaten angemeldet für CB Keys. 
Aber trotzdem eine ganze Menge, das darf man nicht abstreiten, aber auch nicht so übertrieben viel.

Bei mir hats auch geklappt mal schauen ob der Funke mit nem Magier rüberspringt, eine Chance gebe ich dem Spiel noch.


----------



## myadictivo (26. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hehe, jetzt weiß ich wie sie zu ihren 1 Mio Accounts kommen



viel lustiger wirds doch bestimmt saturn so in den ruin zu treiben, weil sie anhand der vorbestellungen nun die lager vollmachen..aber die leute dann entweder wo anders kaufen und oder das spiel doch nicht gefällt.. das wär ja auf jeden fall mal ne gute aktion. ich zock jedenfalls grade mit nem saturn key..hehe..


----------



## Error2000 (26. Februar 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> viel lustiger wirds doch bestimmt saturn so in den ruin zu treiben, weil sie anhand der vorbestellungen nun die lager vollmachen..aber die leute dann entweder wo anders kaufen und oder das spiel doch nicht gefällt.. das wär ja auf jeden fall mal ne gute aktion. ich zock jedenfalls grade mit nem saturn key..hehe..



Wenn einem das Spiel nicht gefällt, dann gibts in der Email einen Storno-Link.


----------



## myadictivo (26. Februar 2011)

wenn man storniert geht ja der witz mit dem lager voll machen und sich verspekulieren was absatzzahlen anbelangt flöten


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (27. Februar 2011)

Ich zocke gerade auch mit demk Saturn key. Kann ich damit wirklich uneingeschränkt bis zum 13. spielen?
Ach und noch eine weitere Frage Wenn ich mich zum Kauf entschließe, bleibt dann der Account und der erstelle char bestehen?

Vielen Dank für eure Infos ^^

P.S. Diese Version wird 24 Stunden nach Veröffentlichung des Spiels deaktiviert, der Spieler muss dann einen gültigen Product-Key eingeben, um RIFT weiterspielen zu können. Erreichte Spielstände während der Head-Start-Phase bleiben erhalten.


----------



## Error2000 (27. Februar 2011)

xontroulis-rocks schrieb:


> Ich zocke gerade auch mit demk Saturn key. Kann ich damit wirklich uneingeschränkt bis zum 13. spielen?
> Ach und noch eine weitere Frage Wenn ich mich zum Kauf entschließe, bleibt dann der Account und der erstelle char bestehen?
> 
> Vielen Dank für eure Infos ^^
> ...



Du kannst mit dem Saturn-Key bis 4.3 spielen. Danach musst du dir die Vollversion abholen oder irgendwo kaufen. Dein Account/Chars bleiben natürlich erhalten.


----------



## marce132 (28. Februar 2011)

Kann man sich das Angebot auch ohne Probleme als Österreicher holen?
 Weil die Möglichkeit zur Abholung ist für mich ein bisschen dämlich, wenn gleich bei mir ein Saturn um die Ecke ist.


----------



## mage4eva (28. Februar 2011)

hey Leute, wie habt ihr das mit dem Saturn key gemacht. bei mir kommt halt nur die Angabe von den Bezahlmethoden, ihc wills aber testen.

Könnte da jemand vllt ne Beschreibung machen?


----------



## LoLTroll (28. Februar 2011)

Ansonsten Amazon:

Wer heute vorbestellt bekommt morgen Vormittag seinen Key per Mail.
Storno ist jeder Zeit möglich und bezahlen muss man ggf. erst bei Versand


----------



## jack159 (28. Februar 2011)

Dieser Saturn Link funktioniert bei mir nicht mehr...
Ist die Aktion noch aktiv=?


----------



## Error2000 (28. Februar 2011)

Die Aktion ging nur bis Sonntag.


----------



## Saji (28. Februar 2011)

Ich melde mich noch mal zu Wort! =) Habe mir heute Abend die Vorbesteller-CE online gekauft und meinen "Saturn"-Account somit ganz ohne Probleme zu einem normalen Account gewandelt. Geht wirklich ohne Probleme wenn man über Paypal verfügt. Warum ich allerdings direkt ein Abo mit abschließen musste ist mir jedoch schleierhaft (wird aber erst nach den 30 Tagen Gratisspielzeit der Vollversion abgebucht!).

An dieser Stelle mal Danke an Saturn. Und auch ein Sorry, aber ich fahre nicht extra 90km nach München um mein Rift bei euch zu kaufen. :3 Hab euch trotzdem lieb, auch wenn ich ein Ex-Roter bin. ;-)


----------



## Elda (1. März 2011)

Wenn ich jetzt spielen will muss ich bis zum 4.3. warten oder?


----------



## Saji (1. März 2011)

Elda schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt spielen will muss ich bis zum 4.3. warten oder?



Wenn du keinen Headstartkey ergattern konntest: jup. :-( Ist aber ja zum Glück bald soweit. =D


----------

